# Cheap audio solutions



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I had no audio in my haunt this year. That will not be the case in 2013. Where I am struggling is avoiding yet another plug in electrical feed. I much prefer spending $$ on batteries rather than $$$ on new electrical box additions or $$$$ on fire damage recovery. Soooooo.... I am open to ideas. The first obvious option is attacking garage sales for old CD boomboxes. The new ones are still a little pricey to go large scale, multi room. Burn some CDs, buy C and D batteries, and hide the players around the haunt. My other idea (thank you Amazon and China) is to buy chingos of cheap mp3 players and a well rated ASS battery run exterior speaker. Not for music, but for voices to distract. Maybe put in dark corners.... next to doorways... in human size props. I know HF members like to build their own, but $20 a system seems like the economical way to go. Still, I am open to ideas.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Check these units out - http://www.electronics123.com/300-second-USB-recording-module-WITH-LIGHT-SENSOR-PIR-FOR-MOTION-ACTIVATION.html
You can add a battery powered speaker for more volume and you have a stand alone, triggered audio source. It's only mono sound but plenty good enough for many of a haunters audio needs.


----------



## EvilEye (Nov 14, 2012)

Halstaff, have you tried these? Looks like a good stand alone solution coupled with some PC speakers.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

EvilEye said:


> Halstaff, have you tried these? Looks like a good stand alone solution coupled with some PC speakers.


I've used several of the earlier models including one like these but without the sensors. I've been very pleased and use several of them in my haunt. I do use computer speakers but you of course need to plug those in. I get mine from Big Lots for $8 a pair.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

they remind me of what inspired me. Years back a restaurant i worked for bought a cheap chinese recorder/player that we hid in the fake greenery by the door to greet people. Nothing says "we really care" like a metalic "Welcome to ___" by an enthusiastic teenage employee. I think it had cost $10 from a dollar store. Well, I cant find them now and the internet has failed me again. These look very tempting. However, the cheapy ones allowed recording on the fly. No computer necessary. I will still refer back to this link if I cant find the cheapy one by next fall. Gracias,


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I use the cheap mp3's and computer speakers from biglots. I think I paid $12 for each mp3 and about $20 for the speakers.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I saw this item on the tube today:
http://www.dailyfinance.com/2012/04/06/as-seen-on-tv-is-the-music-bullet-worth-a-shot/
and if the price gets down to $5 at the surplus stores I may try one or two of them. Since they run on rechargable batteries they're portable and don't need a power cord. The review pretty much says they suck, but for haunt applications they may be OK.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Knock-offs of those "music bullets" that Otaku mentions are now showing up all over. I think I saw little boxed versions for about $10 at Walmart the other day.

Plus, my brother mentioned there is some sort of how-to floating around the Internet that lets you build your own using an Altoids tin and is super cheap if you know how to solder...something to look into. I would think the volume isn't great, so a few of these paired with cheap MP3 players could give localized sound effects (if you don't know how to do sensor tripped effects or something like that, which I don't).


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Wanna be SUPER cheap? Gotta car sound system to any effect? Use that! Pop in yer CD 
or tape, roll down the winders, and haunt away!

Some folks do this and even doll up the car itself for the haunt ... ala "Christine"!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^And check for a dead battery in the morning

We use a portable, battery powered CD player in our grave grabber prop coupled with powered computer speakers.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Goodwill Amplifier and Speakers for ambient sound and Thunderstorm effects. I ran wire I got on the cheap from a local electrical supply (20ga solid strand) but I have also used wireless ihome speakers in the past. 

Cheap Mp3 players ($5 on Ebay) and computer speakers from Star Surplus ($5.95 per set) for Props. 

RandalB


----------



## oilkann (Nov 24, 2012)

Or u could always hit the pawn shops for a used power inverter dc to ac


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> ^And check for a dead battery in the morning
> 
> We use a portable, battery powered CD player in our grave grabber prop coupled with powered computer speakers.


True, but I'd hope that noone keep it on for hours!

Saying that, I did manage to leave the key in the "ON" position *twice* this fall ...

... gettin' old, that's my problem. :googly:


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

You don't have to have the power where the speakers are. Keep.the amps and cd or mp3 players indoors or at least in one location and run speaker wire.

Another suggestion. Buy a mare grade battery and a car stereo. Build it all into a box that you can ap to a rolling cart. 

For power as mentioned above, use a marine grade battery and a power inverter. I have run 400 of professional audio speaker at high volume for 4 hours on a setup like this. 

Also the pro audio world there are some inexspensive and exspensive options for rechargeable speaker that may have a cd player or mp3 player built right into them.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I was in a discount store called Five Below yesterday and picked up computer speakers for $5, which offered surprisingly good sound (for props, not your classical music collection). They also sell mp3 players too, but they were sold out. The thing about Five Below is everything they sell is $5 or less, so the mp3 players should cost $5 too (I recently heard they had foggers at one time though they apparently don't carry them any more). For $10 you can get a sound set up for each prop you need. I plan on hitting up a few more local stores by me to see if they have the mp3 players. 

The thing about the speakers, at least the ones I got, is they run off of power provided by a USB port. Is it a simple conversion to have it run off 12v?

Rich


----------

